# Prairie/brute rear brake



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

HEY GUYS, NEW TO YOUR FORUM, BUT THIS PLACE IS THE BEST SITE IVE SEEN. NOW MY ? IS. IVE BOUGHT A 03 PRAIRIE 650 A WHILE BACK AND HAVE BEEN GOING THROUGH IT PRETTY GOOD SO FAR BUT CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH THESE REAR BRAKES:aargh4:? I NEED HELP CAUSE I DONT KNOW IF ALL THEY NEED IS TO BE CLEANED OUT OR REPLACED. IF THEY NEED TO BE REPLACED,IS THERE ANYTHING I NEED TO KNOW BEFORE I START. OH I DO HAVE THEM ADJUSTED DOWN ALMOST ALL THE WAY BUT THEY STILL S-CK.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

1st, Welcome to our forum. Your best bet would be to get a service manual for your machine if you've never torn into the rear brakes. It'll have all the specs ya need to do the job right the first time. I've been a mechanic all my life and use my service manual as a reference all the time. 

:domo:


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

I got ya. I was just hoping to get some advice here. Ive already made my front diff mod and rebuilt it and my carbs. Just didnt wanna open a can of worms cause i have not seen much on here about them. I do need to get a manual though.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a thread on here about a rear brake that got hot and smoked. I'm driving right now or I'd find it for ya. Your manual is available for download in our manuals section.


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

I seen the manual and need to down load it. I have not found that thread yet but ill keep looking. Thanks man


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here ya go. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8888


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, guess its just get the manual, cross my fingers and get a little dirty. It prob. Wont be that bad. Cant be as difficult as the front diff. And alot easier to get out being an sra.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Document your repair, take plenty of pics and make us a "How To"


----------

